# Shay is 2 today!!!



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Shay. Shay is a little cuddleboy and is very friendly, obedient, determined and mischievous. He just loves everyone. His nicknames are ShayBug, Buggy and Baby.

Shays first night home









I'm too sexy for my ears!!









Always the playful pup


















Shay's chair


















Aw, this is the life









Happy Birthday Shay


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Shay is beautiful, Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a very handsome guy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday, Gorgeous Boy!




> Quote:I'm too sexy for my ears!!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Big Guy!


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

aw, Happy Birthday to a very handsome boy!




> Quote:I'm too sexy for my ears!!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Shay!!!!!!!what a nice looking dog you have ,,..


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shay!!!! 

Tank, Max and Jessie are sending a big birthday hug to you. Have a great day, I know your mom will spoil you handsome boy. Love ya, Aunt Cathy and Uncle Greg


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hope you had a great day! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for all of Shays birthday wishes. We have been dealing with a flooded basement so havent been online. We took Shay for a walk in town for his birthday and he got a hamburg--no bun. Had a great time!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Who would have thought that tiny little puppy would have turned into that incredibly handsome dog! Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

